# Moving to Dubai - vaccinations/visas and other stuff



## catbryant (May 20, 2009)

Hello.

I'm moving to Dubai at the end of October this year and wondered if anyone can shed light on a couple of things.

Firstly, I have a 4 1/2 year old and a 3 year old. Do they need to have had a Hep B and BCG vaccination?

Also, once my husband's residence visa is finalised is there any way we can start this process for myself and children from the UK? Or does it need to done in Dubai? Just trying to think of way to make life simpler once we arrive, as I know the first few month's are going to be a little frustrating!!

Can my daughter start her new school before she has her visa/health card/id card etc?

Also, I make and sell jewellery (on a very modest scale to friends/contacts/internet). Am I right in presuming there will be no opportunity to do this in Dubai due to working regulations?

And lastly on a more frivolous note my husband will receive a social club allowance. What sort of clubs do people join. Hotel gyms and pools etc? What's good? We will be living in Umm Suqueim/Jumeriah 3 area. Obviously want somewhere where I and the children can make friends (hopefully).

Any help/advise gratefully received.


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

catbryant said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai at the end of October this year and wondered if anyone can shed light on a couple of things.
> 
> ...


See answers (which I can give) in our post.


----------

